# The Gurkha He-Man Woman Haters Club



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

This thread is dedicated to quite possibly the BEST cigar in the world... with over 8 billion different blends (joking) they are quite possibly the most diverse group of cigars.

This thread is dedicated to those who love to share and talk about Gurkhas. No haters please.



Discuss (the love)


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

heres 2/3rds of my collection.


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

I was able to smoke my first Gurkha this weekend. I smoke the very large torp you gave me in the first trade we did(Top pic, top row in the middle i believe). It was an alright smoke overall, started off real slow and not to good but had a nice strong finish to make up for it. Had a little burn issue but not to bad. I'm letting the others rest a couple more weeks before i smoke them. Can't wait to try a couple more of these. All in all it sure was big and stinky.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

That's quite a Gurkhallection there Bobby. What's your :2 on the Nepalese Warrior? I find this one intriguing and thought about picking some up.

I've tried:
- Titan :tu
- Centurian XX Perfecto :tu
- Legend Robusto :tu


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Bob,

I have never had a Gurkha. I know almost nothing about them as NC are not very popular here.

Where are they made? Whats the history of the company? Whos the man on the band?


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> This thread is dedicated to quite possibly the BEST cigar in the world... with over 8 billion different blends (joking) they are quite possibly the most diverse group of cigars.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to those who love to share and talk about Gurkhas. No haters please.
> 
> Discuss (the love)


Hom much money would you say you have tied up in just Gurkhas alone?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

itsme_timd said:


> Had a Legend Churchill that let me down, I think I got a dud but I couldn't get a draw from it to save my life!


Probably not a dud. Gurkha Legend is one of the worst cigars on the planet. :2


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Probably not a dud. Gurkha Legend is one of the worst cigars on the planet. :2


Now Peter, no haters allowed! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

madurolover said:


> Now Peter, no haters allowed! :r


Here's proof.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Here's proof.


I still love that picture. A Gurkha is the only thing known to man that can stop Tom.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Let me take a picture of my Gurka collection. . . 




What do you guys think?
















Opps. . . I just remembered, I don't have any Gurkas in my collection. :r :r :r

I know the photo does not work.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I still love that picture. A Gurkha is the only thing known to man that can stop Tom.


I was part of that puff, puff, u, pass. 
Just horrible.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Let me take a picture of my Gurka collection. . .
> 
> What do you guys think?


You stole Toms collection

:r


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Uh-oh, looks like my comment opened up the "Hate Gate"!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> This thread is dedicated to quite possibly the BEST cigar in the world... with over 8 billion different blends (joking) they are quite possibly the most diverse group of cigars.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to those who love to share and talk about Gurkhas. No haters please.
> 
> Discuss (the love)


You need help Bobby! J/K, Honestly though, this just in. DGP is the Messiah!

Very nice collection BTW. I must confess, I haven't tried my Vulcans as of yet. I will rabbit, I will.:ss:tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> Hom much money would you say you have tied up in just Gurkhas alone?


a small grip. :ss:ss

-----------------------------------

Hey Pnoon, did you see where i said no haters? did you? no? hmm.....

just to clarify, this thread is not for people to say "i dont like gurkhas"...

i don't go to right activists and say "i dont like what you are doing"... i let them do their thing, please let me do mine.

Thsi thread is *not* asking the general community if they do... or don't like Gurkhas... this thread *IS* for those who do enjoy them and would like to cabitz about them.

----------------------------------
--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------

*To re-iterate... This thread is not for people who dislike Gurkhas... and, If you do dislike Gurkhas, we don;t care nor do we (the Gurkha crew) want to hear about it.*

*If you require clarification, my PM box is wide open.*

*Madurolover, can you edit out the BS please? thanks buddy!*


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> That's quite a Gurkhallection there Bobby. What's your :2 on the Nepalese Warrior? I find this one intriguing and thought about picking some up.
> 
> I've tried:
> - Titan :tu
> ...


i have some, i have not tried them yet, i will report back later this week.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My apologies. I didn't realize you now own the place. 
Are you about to tell the moderators who did the same to knock it off?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not the owner.

I did make a thread, that's kinda mine i guess.

I also asked for this to be only for those who enjoy them to talk about them and discuss them.

guess what pnoon? guess what you can do? you can make a "i hate gurkhas thread"... yep, you can do that, you can have your very own thread!!!

Go ahead! you can own that thread!

But please, lets keep this thread to positivity about Gurkhas (As stated in the first post)

any mods willing to clean this thread up, feel free and thanks in advance!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

s15driftking said:


> I am not the owner.
> 
> I did make a thread, that's kinda mine i guess.
> 
> ...


If the thread is "yours" then the rules have changed and I am unaware of them. The moderators here will correct me if I am wrong.

And if I were to post a I Hate Gurkhas thread, you would be more than welcome to post in there that you love them. I don't set rules as to who can or can't post in the threads I start.

Now back to the lovefest.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

pnoon said:


> If the thread is "yours" then the rules have changed and I am unaware of them. The moderators here will correct me if I am wrong.


well then.. you can pay out the prizes for my contest posts... since i don't own them right?



> And if I were to post a I Hate Gurkhas thread, you would be more than welcome to post in there that you love them. I don't set rules as to who can or can't post in the threads I start.


i wouldnt'.. because i am respecful,

ESPECIALLY if you said "please only concentrate this thread to the hate of gurkhas"...



> Now back to the lovefest.


Its funny pnoon, you are doing this not because you really care... but now it's turned into something else.

*The reality of all this is that i asked for posters in this thread to talk about gurkhas,, and their love and appreciation for them.*

*you came in here and spoke your mind,which is great, but no one wa asking for it.*

*Just think of this... what if someone made a thread that was entitled..." i like nascar, elts talk about our love for nascar"... and then i go in there... talk crap abotu nascar, and then go ranting on about why GT1 is superior racing...*

*^^^ it's like, "dude, no one cares nor wants to hear about that".. just let us be, please...*

*But you cant do that, you must crash the party and say "i deserve to be heard".. its like... just leave us alone y'know???*

*what do i have to do? money? cigars? .. WHAT, what do i have to do to make you ignore this thread...*


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Are you about to tell the moderators who did the same to knock it off?


if they act as "out-of-line" as yourself... yes

this is the first time (this thread, these posts) in 800+ posts on this very forum that i've had to deal with an annoyance such as yourself and lower myself to arguing over the internet.

pleas,e jsut back off... i'm not going to have this...


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll jump on the bandwagon! I'm not a complete Gurkha ho' (yet), but the Class Regent toro is one of the best cigars I've ever had. I don't think I could put my 'top 10' in any decent order, but it's definitely in there somewhere. In fact, I just scored 20 more of them on the devil site today. I do loves me some box-pressed goodness!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Jeeez...what brought all this on? Pnoon made a comment and a couple of people had a little fun with it. 

Let's calm down and move on. If you want to argue, do it in private...Please!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> I'll jump on the bandwagon! I'm not a complete Gurkha ho' (yet), but the Class Regent toro is one of the best cigars I've ever had. I don't think I could put my 'top 10' in any decent order, but it's definitely in there somewhere. In fact, I just scored 20 more of them on the devil site today. I do loves me some box-pressed goodness!


absolutely,

I've also found alot fo the Gurkha blends to pair very well with Gin and Tonic (heavy lime)

Give that a try sometime.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> if they act as "out-of-line" as yourself... yes
> 
> this is the first time (this thread, these posts) in 800+ posts on this very forum that i've had to deal with an annoyance such as yourself and lower myself to arguing over the internet.
> 
> pleas,e jsut back off... i'm not going to have this...


Ah, let it be. There will always be naysayers. Some people don't like Opus Xs. If somebody wants to be disagreeable in a love thread, just tell them:










Yeah, well, you know, that's just like, your opinion, man.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i guess i just hate the fact that they feel like we CARE about what they say...

I mean, go ahead.. bust my balls abotu stuff, thats fine.... but this is just plain stupid..


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> i guess i just hate the fact that they feel like we CARE about what they say...


Keep in mind that there are no WE or THEY. We are all members of the same forum.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

so wait, i make a thread clearly stating that it would be great if it remained positive.... this pnoon guy is hating all over it... and i adress it 3 times with him and he basically says.. "nope, im going to continue to be a jerk"...

and you say "well, he's allowed"... what ever happened to ..."maybe he should be more respectful"...

What'd i ever do to him?




_________

the We = the gurkha lovers

the they = gurkha dislike'rs


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Keep in mind that there are no WE or THEY. We are all members of the same forum.


Yeah! And none of us care what any of the others have to say, amirite?!

Wait...

Anyway, I enjoyed a Gurkha once...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Let's calm down and move on. If you want to argue, do it in private...Please!


agrred, will you delete almost all of the thread so we can get back on topic? thank you.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, best to just get back to the subject.Yeah, gurkhas. I've only had a few. I had a Titan which I thought was a pretty damn good smoke although that was before I started journaling my smokes so I don't remember much about it. Then I had a centurian and a legend perfecto, both of which had problems unraveling. I remember them burning and tasting fine, but the wrapper issue was really frustrating. I've got a bunch of gurkhas in the humi, I don't even remember what. Probably 40 or so. They were just CI deals I jumped on. 

They're great smokes from a presentation aspect. They always seem to have great wrappers.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, I have about 6 types of Gurkhs in the Vino and have only smoked one of them...and I really enjoyed it.

Ignore the haters, some people just wake up on the wrong side of the floor.

My grandpa once told me to never wrestle a pig. You'll just end up dirty and smelly while the pig has fun. 

Zitro


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

well said Zitro!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> well said Zitro!!


Deep breaths, Bro. There's enough Big & Stinky Lurv to go around.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I think when it comes to Gurkha's, people are pretty polarized one way or the other. You either love them or you hate them.

When you start a post like this:



> This thread is dedicated to quite possibly the BEST cigar in the world. . .


I think you are bound to get people posting one way or the other. 

I would try not to worry about it too much. If someone posts that they don't like Gurkhas, just ignore them or PM a mod.

With that said, nice looking collection you got there. I have always liked the packaging on Gurkhas, unfortunately the cigars have never done much for me.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I am with pnoon and icehog3...most Gurkhas are intolerable in my opinion...to each their own...smoke what you like....I could care less...

I strongly dislike gurkhas


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate gurkhas in my own words for life........


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Pick your battles. Gurka is the Hindenburg of the cigar world. 

They are an accidental fire away from failure.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Dragonman Can't get enough of the Gurkha so if anyone has any extra send them his way:r:r

As for myself I haven't found a better cigar


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Pick your battles. Gurka is the Hindenburg of the cigar world.
> 
> They are an accidental fire away from failure.


Agreed, either you love em... or hate em... this thread is for the ones who love them!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

My opinion matters mister. No me gusta!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> My opinion matters mister. No me gusta!


yes it does, but please respect this thread's intentions :tu

its in the first post


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Ummm...the Hindenburg


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

[offtopic]
Maybe if you would break your shell, look at the fact that there are thousands of people here and see the reputation and post count that proceeds PNoon, you might notice who he is and what he did. If it wasn't for people like him, there wouldn't be a jungle here.
[/offtopic]

je n'aime pas des gurkhas.


----------



## joorbeck (Nov 4, 2008)

just received a new shipment the other day of sherpas and a very nice gurkha sampler. already smoked about 5 from sampler and one sherpa. enjoyed the titan very much. non have disappointed.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice nanners Mike! 

Respect your elders!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Ummm...the Hindenburg


well, gurkhas do emit about as much smoke....


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> agreed, either you love em... Or hate em... This thread is for the ones who love them!!


padron or die?????????


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

And Atrocity to the people involved!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Mikepd said:


> [offtopic]
> Maybe if you would break your shell, look at the fact that there are thousands of people here and see the reputation and post count that proceeds PNoon, you might notice who he is and what he did. If it wasn't for people like him, there wouldn't be a jungle here.
> [/offtopic]
> 
> je n'aime pas des gurkhas.


i never knew a high post count equalled the ability to be a jerk in situations...

I also never knew that it was innapropriate to ask people to settle down and respect a thread...if you have a lower post count than them.

I have been respectful, note that please.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Mikhail said:


> padron or die?????????


smoked one yesterday, it was very good! my first!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i never knew a high post count equalled the ability to be a jerk in situations...


Its not quantity its QUALITY!


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> smoked one yesterday, it was very good! my first!


Maybe trade all your Gurkha's for Padron's and enjoy the art of cigars instead of the droppings.....


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Mikhail said:


> Maybe trade all your Gurkha's for Padron's and enjoy the art of cigars instead of the dropings.....


i'll keep that in mind!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

s15driftking said:


> I have been respectful, note that please.


I call :BS

I posted I didn't like Gurkhas. You have called me a jerk a number of times in this thread. Any clue what respectful means?


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

It was just brought to my attention...why are we hating on women?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

because i asked you to cease many times and you continued on. The proof is in the thread itself.

i don't go around hating in threads... i ask that people give me that same respect... it's simple.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Respect is earned


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> i never knew a high post count equalled the ability to be a jerk in situations...
> 
> I also never knew that it was innapropriate to ask people to settle down and respect a thread...if you have a lower post count than them.
> 
> I have been respectful, note that please.


I think it just takes some time to get used to Peter's sense of humor. Having herfed with him a couple of times, he is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.

The best way to keep a thread on topic is too ignore the haters and to get back to some Gurka loving. . . 

Seriously though, I have only smoked a couple of Gurkhas, one being the G3. Not a bad cigar, but not worth the price.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Respect is earned


through a high post count?

i agree that it is earned... and i have contributed much in my short time here.

more importantly.. until now, i haven't had been disrespected so badly after asking for someone to leave the thread alone....

are you reading what i am writing?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

all 8 posts of 5 pages like Gurkas

Im reading what your TYPING


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think it just takes some time to get used to Peter's sense of humor. Having herfed with him a couple of times, he is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.
> 
> The best way to keep a thread on topic is too ignore the haters and to get back to some Gurka loving. . .
> 
> Seriously though, I have only smoked a couple of Gurkhas, one being the G3. Not a bad cigar, but not worth the price.


agreed, i hear great things about the guy actually, and last night at the christmas herf (my first herf).

alot of the guys spoke highly about him... said he was a standup guy.. which is why i was baffled when i asked him to not hate.. and he continued.

anyhow, i havent tried the G3 yet, i will here soon, i hear that it is the same as the K Hansotia triple ligero?


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jimbo14 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I have never had a Gurkha. I know almost nothing about them as NC are not very popular here.
> 
> Where are they made? Whats the history of the company? Whos the man on the band?


Anyone?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> all 8 posts of 5 pages like Gurkas
> 
> Im reading what your TYPING


thank you , i appreciate it, seriously!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Jimbo14 said:


> Anyone?


sorry jimbo, here you go

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gurkha_cigars


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

you are welcome.

for the grammar nazis


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> agreed, i hear great things about the guy actually, and last night at the christmas herf (my first herf).
> 
> alot of the guys spoke highly about him... said he was a standup guy.. which is why i was baffled when i asked him to not hate.. and he continued.
> 
> anyhow, i havent tried the G3 yet, i will here soon, i hear that it is the same as the K Hansotia triple ligero?


Have you ever had your parents tell you not to do something? What did you do? 

As I mentioned earlier, we are here to discuss cigars. If I started a thread saying I love Tatuajes (which I do), I would expect people on both sides of the fence to post.

You never know, in 6 months you might be on the other side of the fence.  It happens, I used to love Padrons and now I don't think I have one in my collection. That is the great thing about this hobby, so much to try and new things coming out all the time.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, we are here to discuss cigars. If I started a thread saying I love Tatuajes (which I do)


 I hate Tats!

just kidding


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Guys,

all i am asking here is for a little respect. I am putting in my time here. I love al lthe BOTLs' that i've met both online and in person. I love contributing to this community. i respect EVERYONE.. and hope to recieve that same respect back.

Thanks you for all the people who have given advice, helped me, and guided me, i really do appreciate it. my smoking experiences have been so much better since i came here. i have a new asweome humidor that i love, thanks to the guidance and direction of the people on here. its season correctly, and everything is going well, i have everyone to thank on here for that. Further, i have also snagged some great deals on here as well, BillBarue and Phidelt.. you hve sold me many gurkhas ast unbeatable costs... i cannot repay that sort of favor!

And finally, i have learned so much from writing and reading reviews. i have found great cigars, shared stories, and made some good friends i nthe short time here. Even my first herf, it was so awesome meetign people face to face and sitting arouns BSing all night, truly the best experience since i moved down to columbus 1.5 years ago.

To the elders, i understand why you are sticking up for your fellow man, i really do, no hate there! i even understand why you did some other things, and i'm not going to gripe about it. thank yuo for pavign the road for the people to come.

I'd like to coexist with everyone and continue to contribute and have a great time. The local meets and such are awesome, lets keep building on those!

thanks,

Bobby


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Mikhail said:


> Maybe trade all your Gurkha's for Padron's and enjoy the art of cigars instead of the droppings.....


:sl. who cares what brand you smoke,if the OP enjoys Gurkha's so be it.

I personally have only had one Gurkha and it was not my cup of tea.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> You never know, in 6 months you might be on the other side of the fence.  It happens, I used to love Padrons and now I don't think I have one in my collection. That is the great thing about this hobby, so much to try and new things coming out all the time.


thats actually a very good point! thanks... i honestly never though of that... what woudl i do with 100+ gurkhas... CRAP

i honestly never though of that before. i am enlightened!


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Jimbo14 said:


> Anyone?


[I think] They are low quality cigars put into "high quality" looking packaging with a price tag that should be on an EL Cuban Cigar. I have not found one yet that was worth half their price tag, let alone their whole price tag.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got to admit, I'm a little disappointed in this thread. We're all entitled to our opinions and no one should be called a name or told to shut up (no matter how politely) for expressing an opinion contrary to the original poster. One of the greatest assets I've found on this site is the wisdom of those who've come before. And while post counts can be misleading, RG is not. We should consider the source whenever an opinion is offered up. 

All that being said, I don't like ghurkas and has been mentioned before people are very polarized (great word) on their opinion of these sticks. 

Also, since when is it ok to use the phrase "woman hater" in a thread title?!?! I know this is a predominantly male hobby, but this sexism is ridiculous. And since the mods are already monitoring this thread, I'd like to call this to their attention. This doesn't strike me as "respectful" at all.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

With all due respect, I have been a member here for 4 years. I have seen literally thousands of threads, but very few setting down ground rules.

"OK, this is my thread, and only people who agree with me are allowed to post". Sorry, it doesn't work that way. The threads here belong to all of us. When I post a thread supporting the Florida Gators, people are going to post that they dislike the Florida Gators. If they do it without attacking me personally, so be it. That is why it is called a "public" forum. Members don't get to make the "rules" for their threads, it is open game. If one stays away from personal attacks, then it should be open game.

If I post a review of a Taboada saying they are the best cigars I have ever smoked, and someone gets on and says "I don't like them at all, I think they suck", that's OK. Now if they were to say "You are an asswipe for smoking Taboadas", different story. But I certainly wouldn't expect the Moderators here to delete any negative comments about the cigar because I intended the thread to be for Taboada fans. It is what it is. If one can't accept different views, posted respectfully and without personal attacks, then one should probably stay away from public chat forums.


pnoon said:


>


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Also, since when is it ok to use the phrase "woman hater" in a thread title?!?! I know this is a predominantly male hobby, but this sexism is ridiculous. And since the mods are already monitoring this thread, I'd like to call this to their attention. This doesn't strike me as "respectful" at all.


that was a lighthearted joke, rest assur,e its an old phrase from some movie... man its been so long,


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't hate women just Gurkhas. u


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> With all due respect, I have been a member here for 4 years. I have seen literally thousands of threads, but very few setting down ground rules.
> 
> "OK, this is my thread, and only people who agree with me are allowed to post". Sorry, it doesn't work that way. The threads here belong to all of us. When I post a thread supporting the Florida Gators, people are going to post that they dislike the Florida Gators. If they do it without attacking me personally, so be it. That is why it is called a "public" forum. Members don't get to make the "rules" for their threads, it is open game. If one stays away from personal attacks, then it should be open game.
> 
> If I post a review of a Taboada saying they are the best cigars I have ever smoked, and someone gets on and says "I don't like them at all, I think they suck", that's OK. Now if they were to say "You are an asswipe for smoking Taboadas", different story. But I certainly wouldn't expect the Moderators here to delete any negative comments about the cigar because I intended the thread to be for Taboada fans. It is what it is. If one can't accept different views, posted respectfully and without personal attacks, then one should probably stay away from public chat forums.


the only reason i asked for a positive-vibed thread was because so many people hate on them, that is why..,.

i guessi just wanted to share good experiences with gurkhas...


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

The best experience I have had with Gurkha's is bombing a certain BOTL with them. :chk


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Also, since when is it ok to use the phrase "woman hater" in a thread title?!?! I know this is a predominantly male hobby, but this sexism is ridiculous. And since the mods are already monitoring this thread, I'd like to call this to their attention. This doesn't strike me as "respectful" at all.


again, its from and old sitcom... apolgoies


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Its not from a sitcom... "The Little Rascals" pre-dates the idea of Situational Comedies...

The "He-Man Woman Haters Club" was a group of four year old boys who played in a depression era neighborhood... Any references to disrespecting women is not allowed in any way


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Its not from a sitcom... "The Little Rascals" pre-dates the idea of Situational Comedies


sorry, a television show.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> again, its from and old sitcom... no disrespect! no need to ding my rep for it...


Ring Gauge is overrated just like Gurkhas. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> again, its from and old sitcom... no disrespect! no need to ding my rep for it...


Thought you weren't going to whine about the "other". It amuses me that I'm the only one you're chosing to call out on it. Hmmm... doesn't seem like your sexist attitude is such a "light hearted joke" after all.

Since you're such a respected member, it shouldn't take you long to earn it back. Besides, not like RG counts for anything except the popularity contest.

*Edit* - Way to pull back your call-out, whining only makes it worse.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Its not from a sitcom... "The Little Rascals" pre-dates the idea of Situational Comedies


this post shows your age :hn


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> Ring Gauge is overrated just like Gurkhas. :tu


Hater!!!

i still love em!! i'm going to buy more... in fact.. im going to buy them all!!

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> this post shows your age :hn


I am 26...I just pick up a book every now and again...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> this post shows your age :hn


nope, Just knowledge.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I am 26...I just pick up a book every now and again...


I do to

to kill flies


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Thought you weren't going to whine about the "other". It amuses me that I'm the only one you're chosing to call out on it. Hmmm... doesn't seem like your sexist attitude is such a "light hearted joke" after all.


i dont follow,

i also apologize if i truly offended you.

i could sit here and call out the masses who have dinged my RG tonight, but its not worth it. you were just the latest of many.

I guess it really may or may not matter. i will still contribute useful things and ask questions and learn.



> Since you're such a respected member, it shouldn't take you long to earn it back. Besides, not like RG counts for anything except the popularity contest.


others have said that it shows the respect they've earned... sounds controversial.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I am 26...I just pick up a book every now and again...


i actually had a huge discussion on the definition of what a sitcom is.. the end result was thatyou were right... i (my whole life) have though that a sitcom was anything that was a fictitous television show...

i was proven wrong...


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> others have said that it shows the respect they've earned... sounds controversial.


You're right... I should clarify. RG should be taken into account when considering advice and guidance, especially on "proper behavior". When I see someone with 29,000+, I tend to believe that they know what they're talking about and I certainly don't tell them to quiet down or make veiled reference to their porcine orgins. However, in the grand scheme, RG doesn't get you special privileges or extra features or free cigars. It's just a way for us to communicate to each other when we're on the right path and when we're commiting asshattery.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Any discussion of RG between two members should be kept to PMs and not discussed in the open forum. . . please! If someone has a problem, they should PM a mod.

The Little Rascals. . . that was one funny movie (in case there was more than one, I am referring to the remake).


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Best thing to do is go on and enjoy your Gurkha's.. Regardless of what anyone says, good o r bad does it change how you feel about them? There are a bunch of great guys (ladies included)on here just laugh it off and go on. I myself am not a fan of gurkha's, but the husband finds them likeable.. Different strokes for different fokes...
Shellie


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> You're right... I should clarify. RG should be taken into account when considering advice and guidance, especially on "proper behavior". When I see someone with 29,000+, I tend to believe that they know what they're talking about and I certainly don't tell them to quiet down or make veiled reference to their porcine orgins. However, in the grand scheme, RG doesn't get you special privileges or extra features or free cigars. It's just a way for us to communicate to each other when we're on the right path and when we're commiting asshattery.


That's how I feel too when I see someones RG.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> Any discussion of RG between two members should be kept to PMs and not discussed in the open forum. . . please! If someone has a problem, they should PM a mod.


noted, apologies.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Best thing to do is go on and enjoy your Gurkha's.. Regardless of what anyone says, good o r bad does it change how you feel about them? There are a bunch of great guys (ladies included)on here just laugh it off and go on. I myself am not a fan of gurkha's, but the husband finds them likeable.. Different strokes for different fokes...
> Shellie


yeah you are right, i love em.. that's all that matters right!


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> _i dont follow_,
> 
> i also apologize if i truly offended you.
> 
> ...


It is obvious that you don't follow why you may have been dinged. I personally dinged you because you had a negative and hostile attitude towards Peter (PNoon) just because he disagreed with your thoughts on a cigar. As Tom (IceHog) mentioned, there is no "this is my thread here are my rules" rule. Peter did not take any personal jabs at you or insult you in any way, yet you go about and reply with direct jabs at him. Please if you have been negatively repped recently take a moment and see why you were dinged. This is not time for a dog pile directly but a chance for learning. See where you may have gone wrong and take the time to fix that error. Also i greatly hope that as you stated above you are truly apologetic to the people you have offended this evening.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Mikepd said:


> Also i greatly hope that as you stated above you are truly apologetic to the people you have offended this evening.


i absolutely am. i never even thought that anyone would be offended by the title. i had the best of intentions.

again, "my bad" !!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Any discussion of RG between two members should be kept to PMs and not discussed in the open forum. . . please! If someone has a problem, they should PM a mod.


Just to repeat myself.

It is 11:30pm pacific time, later for the rest of the country.

Any chance we can remain civil for the rest of the night? Please!

I'm tired. . .  :r


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> Just to repeat myself.
> 
> It is 11:30pm pacific time, later for the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


2:41am here... wow, what a late night!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Any chance we can remain civil for the rest of the night? Please!


We could make it a rule, Aaron.....no uncivil posts after the Mods go to bed.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

With this many people watching... good luck!! lol:ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Just to repeat myself.
> 
> It is 11:30pm pacific time, later for the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


I've been civil, as have most of the people here. No comment from the Mod Team about the thread title?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> I've been civil, as have most of the people here. No comment from the Mod Team about the thread title?


By all means, if she is upset, change it, my intentiosn were not to offend anyone!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

wow, there are alot of people watching this, maybe they all just dont like Gurkhas??


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

So who likes Phillie Blunts?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

apparently they are superior to Gurkhas...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

only the peach ones. ASk Don Fernando, wait............ hes neen banned :-(

FREE DON


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i don't want to stir the pot by saying this... but curiosity is getting the best of me...

maybe its because i'm still a newb... but why are there so many people actively viewing this thread and not posting? waiting for someone to lash out?


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> only the peach ones. ASk Don Fernando, wait............ hes neen banned :-(
> 
> FREE DON


Yep


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

s15driftking said:


> i don't want to stir the pot by saying this... but curiosity is getting the best of me...
> 
> maybe its because i'm still a newb... but why are there so many people actively viewing this thread and not posting? waiting for someone to lash out?


It's like a car wreck...not fun to look at, yet we can't look away.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

for fear of getting your RG de-bumped like me for my opinions/dry humor.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Look to the thread title for your answer.........:mn


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

GKitty217 said:


> I've been civil, as have most of the people here. No comment from the Mod Team about the thread title?


I have reported the post (which you can do as well) so we can discuss in the morning when there are a couple of more mods active. Checks and balances. . . 

I actually got the reference to The Little Rascals, but if it is offensive, we will discuss and act appropriately.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

and by acting civil (to pnoon) i noticed that you are in here, i'd like the chance to talk over pm if you are interested. i want to work this out the best we can...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> for fear of getting your RG de-bumped like me for my opinions/dry humor.


Not de-bump its "Dinged"


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> for fear of getting your RG de-bumped like me for my opinions/dry humor.


The term is "dinged".


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> The term is "dinged".


ding ding ding

WINNER!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> for fear of getting your RG de-bumped like me for my opinions/dry humor.


i'm not going to de-bump anyone.. you can all go to bed.

i guess you and i have that same humor...

again, im no going to ding all those hwo dinged me.. i have no reason to.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> It's like a car wreck...not fun to look at, yet we can't look away.


noted

kinda like a schoolyard fight?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i
> 
> again, im no going to ding all those hwo dinged me..to.


You couldn't ding that many people in 24 hours :-D


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> You couldn't ding that many people in 24 hours :-D


you know, normally i would get mad at that... but right now, its actually very funny!:tu

805 to 624 within a half hour... you guys really keep those lines of communication open huh?


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> you know, normally i would get mad at that... but right now, its actually very funny!:tu
> 
> 805 to 624 within a half hour... you guys really keep those lines of communication open huh?


Just making sure the message is received.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Just making sure the message is received.


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

14 viewers.... eyes GLUED (probably not even blinking), love it!

like watchig ngeneral hospital.. DDDDDD-RAMA

btw... todays lesson will be identifying Kaizad on the streets.. here's his mug..


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:tg


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

up to 16 viewers.... growing... growing.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

People have their eyes glued to this too. But they dont think the painters are cool.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

since i have an audience.. here's a pic from two halloween's ago...

i hope this doesn't offend any smurfs...in no way am i saying that smurfs are heavy drinkers!!! disclaimer


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> since i have an audience..


And that's all you really wanted anyway, right? Hope you enjoyed your 15 minutes.

I'm out.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

where are you all going, only 11 viewers now, here's a cute pic of my puppy Rocky....


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

your costume has been done before


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

si that a freaking condom? i never knew that was possible!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

cute dog. BTW, might I suggest you research some non gurkha cigars and expand your horizon to include good smokes?


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:SM:SM


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> cute dog. BTW, might I suggest you research some non gurkha cigars and expand your horizon to include good smokes?


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

back up to twelve.. .deserving of a swanky pic...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Swanky dosent happen in the bathroom. With a dirty mirror and vaseline in the BG.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Swanky dosent happen in the bathroom. With a dirty mirror and vaseline in the BG.


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> cute dog. BTW, might I suggest you research some non gurkha cigars and expand your horizon to include good smokes?


Oh man, i have found alot of other non Gurkhas i like, ALOT

MAria Mancini is a cigar that not alot of people have experienced or heard of, it is amazing!

heres a review i did...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193545&highlight=mancini

i also like alot og the olivas, inlcuding the nub.

and LGC are another one of my favs


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Swanky dosent happen in the bathroom. With a dirty mirror and vaseline in the BG.


yes it does!!! hahah j/k


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:chk


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

This is what happens to NUBS at real herfs.










That nub is being thrown into the intercoastal after 6 puffs.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

adampc22 said:


> :chk


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

3:17 am... up to 13 members viewing!!

Gkitty, you said you were "peace'n"....?

here's a pic for you.

WAIT, that's not a cigar!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> That nub is being thrown into the intercoastal after 6 puffs.


i dont know what that means? explicate!!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dont be hitting on my lady or this will get UNCIVILER


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

16 viewers!!!


pic time!!!

is there a cigar in this pic??

sidebar... no cigars were harmed in this pic!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i dont know what that means? explicate!!!


it got thrown into the WATER after it went around the table in a puff puff pass


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The MMMM is a decent smoke. why not expand to something like a DPG blue or black label? Or perhaps might I suggest something from the Fuente line up? If you really want a treat, find a cuban cigar and see what real cigars taste like.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Dont be hitting on my lady or this will get UNCIVILER


Nope, not a shot. just responding to her comment ealrier about it being late/tired and her going to bed.

:tu


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> 3:17 am... up to 13 members viewing!!
> 
> Gkitty, you said you were "peace'n"....?
> 
> ...


man its 8.25 here and i am viewing this shit


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> it got thrown into the WATER after it went around the table in a puff puff pass


thats a shame!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> The MMMM is a decent smoke. why not expand to something like a DPG blue or black label? Or perhaps might I suggest something from the Fuente line up? If you really want a treat, find a cuban cigar and see what real cigars taste like.


havent had alot of fuentes i've liked.. i know, CARAZY RIGHT???

i have a CC stash, no worries!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

It was AWFUL THOUGH


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

down to 15 viewers.. booo!!!


my new desktop.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> thats a shame!!


Your right we all suffered and lost a wonderful goulash dinner because of that.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Your right we all suffered and lost a wonderful goulash dinner because of that.


Hater!

i'v smoked a couple... very enjoyable!!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just hangin out and trying to figure out why my RG went from 1465 to 1891 in 30 minutes. Strange how that works.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

you deserve it!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

you also deserve a new pic... hmmm, lemme look around!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Hater!
> 
> i'v smoked a couple... very enjoyable!!


If you like things with a draw like a garden hose


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

cos we wuv u crystal


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Just hangin out and trying to figure out why my RG went from 1465 to 1891 in 30 minutes. Strange how that works.


i thought you said it was like a popularity contest, you are teh most popularzz!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nubs are outlawed in my state


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> If you like things with a draw like a garden hose


i've only drawn with pencils

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

adampc22 said:


> cos we wuv u crystal


yep


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i thought you said it was like a popularity contest, you are teh most popularzz!!


watch it chief! No flirting :hn


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> yep


 yep


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Nubs are outlawed in my state


THANK GOD! All I know, the shops I go to here in my town..will not carry the Nub!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

adampc22 said:


> yep


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> watch it chief! No flirting :hn


Nope, not a shot, this man is engaged!

plus, my fiance and i have a kid already... here he is...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Down to 13.. NOOOOO


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

No life guards at the gene pool huh


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> No life guards at the gene pool huh


i dont follow.

explicate


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> Down to 13.. NOOOOO


1st...cute dog...
2nd...yep


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> No life guards at the gene pool huh


:al


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

audience at 14....


Pop quiz...

Q: How many French cuff shirts do i own?

the winner will recieve a gurkha!!!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, this is a complete cluster. 

Message delivered, shenanigans accomplished. 

I'm going back to my hidey hole now.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

adampc22 said:


> :al


Yep


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i dont follow.
> 
> explicate


:BS


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> Alright, this is a complete cluster.
> 
> Message delivered, shenanigans accomplished.
> 
> I'm going back to my hidey hole now.


Yep


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> :BS


Yep


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> audience at 14....
> 
> Pop quiz...
> 
> ...


I own more


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GKitty217 said:


> Alright, this is a complete cluster.
> 
> Message delivered, shenanigans accomplished.
> 
> I'm going back to my hidey hole now.


the shenanigans have nto even begun.. its only 3:40 am!!!

PARTAYYY


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I own more


then make a guess!! win a cewwgar, a good one!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

i am thinking u own 1666 and a half a gurkha burnt one in half


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> then make a guess!! win a cewwgar, a good one!!


NOPE :hn


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> then make a guess!! win a cewwgar, a good one!!


Nope


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> i am thinking u own 1666 and a half a gurkha burnt one in half


so far adam is winning


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

NOPE


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> so far adam is winning


oh shit


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yep


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> so far adam is winning


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> oh shit


lucky, i know!!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

adampc22 said:


> oh shit


Yep


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Yep


thats a good way to build that post count!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> lucky, i know!!!


:hn


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

To win every Gurkah i own simply click HERE


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

10 viewers... only deserves a drunken bobby pic...


Myself and MAtt examining a camera of a girl who took about 800 pics that night... lame


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> To win every Gurkah i own simply click HERE


nothing happened.. was that some super cool "i got you" link?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> To win every Gurkah i own simply click HERE


you had me panting with excitement!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Your doing it wrong Bobby!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

single digit viewer count... wake up peeps!!!

me singing NEw york New york... on an "after wedding" party bus some odd years ago when i was young...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Your doing it wrong Bobby!


agreed!!!

BTW, that is my alltime fav. fail pic, ALLLTIME, i remmber it fro ma hwile back!!! hilarious!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Bakc to 10 viewers....

Booyah!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

O.M.G.... what will he do next?

you get this!!!

a pic from out lumberjack party back fro mthe college days!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> audience at 14....
> 
> Pop quiz...
> 
> ...


Adam is winning with his guess of 1666.... no other contestants?


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> O.M.G.... what will he do next?
> 
> you get this!!!
> 
> a pic from out lumberjack party back fro mthe college days!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Adam is winning with his guess of 1666.... no other contestants?


u do no that i dont liv in the usa or canada dont u ?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

doesnt matte,r a winner is a winner!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

down to 8 viwers!!!

no way, come on people, i know you like to perch and wait for some hot axion!!!

heres a pic fro mearly in college. Good old fraternity days... we buried this guys car... he then got me back a week later but my car was covered completely... 8 feet tall..


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

my favorite tie...

actually, fun fact to all those viewers out there...

i own only striped or solid colored ties (some monochromatics)


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh ok my real name is edwin i liv in holland


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

8 viewrs... COME ON.. whats a guy gotta do!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

good form on the banter.......


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> oh ok my real name is edwin i liv in holland


sounds good bro, we'll let the contest go for a little while longer.. .but you are in a commanding lead!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> good form on the banter.......


thanks my man!!! appreciate it!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

down to seven!!! lucky number seven.. like LAs Vegas... this is what i wear in vegas... and to work on fridays!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> sounds good bro, we'll let the contest go for a little while longer.. .but you are in a commanding lead!!!


ha ha edwins geting a gurkha lol just have to keep my ident secret now lol


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> ha ha edwins geting a gurkha lol just have to keep my ident secret now lol


why??? sing it loud and proud man... enjoy those blends!! all 1 billion of them!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Your doing it wrong Bobby!


on the reverse side.. people have been complaining about the thread title and its content ALLLL NIGHT.. but a baby caught in a stroller isn't heads for a report or soemthing like that? or whatever you guys were bantering about???

BTW its hilarious, becasue im not sensitive.. and i dont report posts... because i can handle it all....


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> on the reverse side.. people have been complaining about the thread title and its content ALLLL NIGHT.. but a baby caught in a stroller isn't heads for a report or soemthing like that? or whatever you guys were bantering about???
> 
> BTW its hilarious, becasue im not sensitive.. and i dont report posts... because i can handle it all....


then again... i could post that same pic and my RG would shrink and people would report the post.. .too funny, how many viewers now? 1000003?


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> why??? sing it loud and proud man... enjoy those blends!! all 1 billion of them!!


oh people no hu i am i have herd the cool english one said a few time:ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

and since more viewers are about to be summoned.. i figured i'd be manly and show off my muscles...

Look, i split a racquetball just recently


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> oh people no hu i am i have herd the cool english one said a few time:ss


i have no idea what you are saying in that post... no idea


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

8 viewers.. back up...here's a nice pic of my ash


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Gkitty is Back, whats up!!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

COOL ENGLISH = ME is what people say well is what i think thay say lol


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

lonestar beer is its own self proclaimed beer of texas....

truth


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

would someone report the post if i posted pics of me wearing my shirt that reads "F^CK Obama"...? its green with white lettering...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

still at 8... only an hour ago it was 16??? awe, did this die out like "MC Hammer pants" ???


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

yes yes it did


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i made a great drink the other day... using this stuff...




here is the end result..


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> yes yes it did


its too bad, everyone wqants to sit and watch.. but nobody wants to play.. are we feeling non-confrontational tonight people?

come on, lay right into me, you know you wanna..


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

by the looks of it, i added about 100+ posts to my post count,. and lost 100+ RG points.. productive yet counter productive right?

hahahah, so funnayy


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:bx take that


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

if this isnt swanky, i dont know what is...




diamonds, DIAMONDS... fake ones!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

gota love google pics


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> :bx take that


oh yeah man, thats the story of the night, i got ganged up on bigtime... bigtime.. wont be the last time. im sure this thread will re-up at lunchtime tomorrow..

Note - i can go a full twelve rounds...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> gota love google pics


more like my photobucket.. .all night baby!!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

i am shore u can u are a big guy


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

first time nubbin....


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

mate that hert my eyes a little bit


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> i am shore u can u are a big guy


word up homie! i hope "homie" isnt offensive.. im just using a vanilla ice line!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> mate that hert my eyes a little bit


all that bling?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG its not a gurkha


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ooooohhh wait/...


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

yes all that bling (glass) hert my eyes :r


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

offerings to the gods... yes, im an artist...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

5 viewers... NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:mn


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

for the nub haterz


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i was pondering posting this.. i didnt want to offend anyone from bedrock....


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

u are a angry angry man mate lol


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

adampc22 said:


> u are a angry angry man mate lol


whys that?


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

posting pics of nubs how aggresive is that


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

pic from mid-ohio raceway


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

another...


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

god u are killing me with the hate u are throwing cars at me now ?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

couple more

i like taking pics


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i ma car guy, what can i say!!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

sad face i thought u was my mate now i wana cry


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

it was such a great day!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

watch these vids...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

and these....


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

:z :tg


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

actually, the first of 4 vids i posted is the best..


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

2 viewers... 4:45am... i'm out!


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

i am runing out of energy its 10am almost


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess you have 20 of the french shirts Bob.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

_Gurkha He-man Woman haters Club_?

Lovers of the Village People and crappy cigars have their own club?

_I never knew that._

Perhaps we could lobby for a Village People and Crappy Cigar Lovers forum.

It's fun to smoke a GUR-H-K-A.

Per the OP's request, I am posting everything I can say positive about gurhkas below.

.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Parents should password protect their computers to protect their children.:r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn Bob....19 pages & just started yesterday....I've got some catchin' up to do! Good mornin. I can't wait to have my Gurkha Warlord, the last of the fated Beetlegars, but I just keep runnin' into obstacles.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think it just takes some time to get used to Peter's sense of humor. Having herfed with him a couple of times, he is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.
> 
> The best way to keep a thread on topic is too ignore the haters and to get back to some Gurka loving. . .
> 
> Seriously though, I have only smoked a couple of Gurkhas, one being the G3. Not a bad cigar, but not worth the price.


He's a freakin' IBM programmer. He HAS to have a sense of humor to survive!

MCS


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

19 pages.....and not even a banter thread. Truly a thread that will be remembered. Can we get this stickied?? Maybe I can get a PDF version for my phone.

And to stay on topic......I have one Gurkha in my humi.......its from my lower your standards better you average stage in cigars.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Jimbo14 said:


> I guess you have 20 of the french shirts Bob.


Jimbo, takes a commanding lead over adam!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> that was a lighthearted joke, rest assur,e its an old phrase from some movie... man its been so long,


It's from the Little Rascals series.

MCS


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It's from the Little Rascals series.
> 
> MCS


Tell us about the civil war again grandpa......:tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Kayak_Rat said:


> 19 pages.....and not even a banter thread. Truly a thread that will be remembered. Can we get this stickied?? Maybe I can get a PDF version for my phone.
> 
> And to stay on topic......I have one Gurkha in my humi.......its from my lower your standards better you average stage in cigars.


be sure and also enter the contest that took place. the contest is "guess how many french cuff shirts i own"...

the winner recieves a gurkha.

_________________________

Oh and we had such an audience last night (as high as 17 viewer-not-talkers) that i made a sldieshow for the bored ones.. you can call me "slideshow Bob"!!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It's from the Little Rascals series.
> 
> MCS


Whoa whoa whoa.... we cannot speak of the title... it is offensive... my throat is sore from people jumping down it... because of the title reference..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I can see this one headed for the Banter/Conversation section, or should it be contests? :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I can see this one headed for the Banter/Conversation section, or should it be contests?


I was thinking the Joke section....but you are the mod. Changed my cut again....hope you dont mind.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

madurolover said:


> I can see this one headed for the Banter/Conversation section, or should it be contests? :r


or even a photo archive... of awesome photos... im runnin on 5 hours of sleep... not even


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

"thoughts & prayers" Donnie... :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> "thoughts & prayers" Donnie... :tu


:r:r No doubt.

Back on track here. I have smoked one or two that I thought would be decent 2 - 3 dollar cigars but the majority of them I have not liked.

The great thing about cigars is that there is something for everyone. If others do not like your favorite cigar do not take offense. Just keep puffing away and enjoy every second of it. :tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> "thoughts & prayers" Donnie... :tu


oh dude, you should have seen it, my RG fluctuated like 15 times last night, luckily im about 60 higher than i was at some point last night... and my PM box is twice as fool due to all the supporters out there.

Thank you for all your support through this guys... (Taken from boiler room) "you can't keep a good man down"


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :r:r No doubt.
> 
> Back on track here. I have smoked one or two that I thought would be decent 2 - 3 dollar cigars but the majority of them I have not liked.
> 
> The great thing about cigars is that there is something for everyone. If others do not like your favorite cigar do not take offense. Just keep puffing away and enjoy every second of it. :tu


yeah, thats the main theme i see with Gurkhas.. everyone says... "Man, if that were a 3-4 dollar cigar i'd be in".... But lo-and-behold, they can be had for that much on Cbid! Boom!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I like salad.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bobby, just a word of advice for you. RG discussion is frowned upon in the open forums. Even if it happened in the past(last night) it is still uncouth to discuss and neg RG you received.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I can see this one headed for the Banter/Conversation section, or should it be contests? :r


Train wreck section?:chk:chk


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

For those of that don't care for Gurkha's.....please refrain from posting in this thread!?!?!?! I am tired of reading your underdeveloped palletes thoughts on these primo cigars.

Here is a thread found with the search function that is all about Gurkha hating. Keep your negativity and bad karma out of this thread. Gurkha daddy.....out.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169225


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Just as an aside; I like Jerry Lewis movies.


MCS


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow..... what an "interesting" thread.

My motto is.... 'smoke what you like'


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Torano rolls decent cigars.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

i just read this entire thread. :hn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I can see this one headed for the Banter/Conversation section, or should it be contests? :r


Might I humbly suggest the "toilet"? Romper Room is alive and well... Although that is in itself an insult to RR.

This thread, (not the original intent, or even the title) is a prime example of the reason I do not post much here anymore. Post whoring, lack of respect, and a whole gamut of nauseating behavior. Hell, I didn't even "adjust" anyone, even though tempted, because I thought it would be a complete waste of time, and the point would be dulled by complete lack of understanding.

I still have high hopes however.

I have a couple Gurkhas, and they aren't my taste any more, maybe I should smoke one today and run one through the garbage disposal instead of what I probably might have done in the first place, which would have been to bomb somebody that might appreciate it. The subsequent behavior is what changes my mind.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ymssrabgitraa!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

s15driftking said:


> luckily im about 60 higher than i was at some point last night... and my PM box is twice as *fool *due to all the supporters out there.


I gave you a negative because you acted like an ass and insulted Peter. The fact that people bumped you up just proves that there are a lot of fools in this world.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread has more than "run its course"!

Closing it up.


----------

